# New buckling, named Oscar. What should I feed him?



## JenM (Aug 19, 2019)

I didn't realize that bucks do not need as much protein as does until recently. I have been feeding my does grower grain to help gain weight (they are about 6 months old). I will be cutting that off soon as they are getting a little hefty. But the buck is in with them and I don't think he needs the grain. He will be moving out soon to prevent accidental pregnancy, but in the meantime is a small amount of regular (not grower) grain ok for him? The ladies aren't really letting him to the feeder much because he's a baby and new.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

How old is he? If he is young, the extra protein is fine.


----------



## JenM (Aug 19, 2019)

He's 7 weeks old.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

I fed my bucks a small amount of grain until they were 6 months old. But mostly hay.

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Is he still being bottle fed?


----------



## JenM (Aug 19, 2019)

SalteyLove said:


> Is he still being bottle fed?


No


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

7 weeks is a bit young to wean from the bottle. Pen him separately so he gets enough to eat, give him grain and free choice hay and loose minerals.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

I would feed him milk replacer from a bucket if he will drink it for at least another 5 weeks. If he is going to be your breeding buck, you want him to have the best start and weaned by 7 weeks is not the best start.


----------



## JenM (Aug 19, 2019)

SalteyLove said:


> I would feed him milk replacer from a bucket if he will drink it for at least another 5 weeks. If he is going to be your breeding buck, you want him to have the best start and weaned by 7 weeks is not the best start.


That makes sense, but I didn't wean him. I can see if he'll drink from a pail. Otherwise, I can separate him for extra grain.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Not sure if I'd do the milk replacer.
But instead, use store bought whole milk. Be sure to warm it up, but not too hot or too cool.


----------



## fivemoremiles (Jan 19, 2010)

:hi:
FOOD AM I RIGHT????


----------



## fivemoremiles (Jan 19, 2010)

:bonk:Sorry i couldn't help it
a better answer is lots of food


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

If he was recently weaned you might be able to get him back on a bottle of whole cows milk warmed up just put a pinch of baking soda in the first bottle of the day. I got a 5week old orphan to take a bottle so it's possible.


----------

